# Do you insure?



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

This has been floating around in my head for a while, so I figured I would ask those who have large collections... Do you insure your trains? Like I am a beginner yet I have more that $1,000 worth of stuff, almost what I paid for my car, LOL...

I think I should insure my stuff in the future, but I just wanted to see what others do


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

This has crossed my mind more and more... I can't put up any specifics since this is a public forum but it's enough to make me seriously consider it.

I'm going to see who will insure around here.. and what the deal is.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Homeowners policies can be adjusted for it, ours is. Just take lots of pictures...


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

shaygetz said:


> Homeowners policies can be adjusted for it, ours is. Just take lots of pictures...


I was wondering about that after I posted this thread, LOL


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

If I had enough worth insuring I might do it. Even if I did though, I am not worried about it. None of the dopers around here know I even have a train set. Plus there is to much stuff that is quicker and easier to steal and trade for dope before they would even get near where I have it set up.
I have been broken into and robbed a couple of times.
What worries me is fire and water damage. I have that covered due to past disasters.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea, I was not really thinking theft either, but definatly fire... I would not be happy with a smoldering hunk of plastic


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> Yea, I was not really thinking theft either, but definatly fire... I would not be happy with a smoldering hunk of plastic


My first set was ruined in a fire.  I managed to salvage some scraps. They are only worth a reminder to me that fire is very real and devistating.


----------

